# CA Fee Schedule for Oct 2012



## egdad4 (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone noticed the fee structure for the Oct 2012 exam . It was recently released? The fee hike is steep to say the least!!

For the current schedule of application and examination fees, please refer to the Board’s website at http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/fee_schedule_new.shtml.


----------



## sac_engineer (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, it went up a lot! But the renewal fee went down $10. That must have been part of the fee negotiation talks.


----------

